# Ranger School



## pardus (Mar 13, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzg3_LC3bGU"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytwvkio3FQ&feature=related"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIL1usVix2k&feature=related"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 3[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XgRrviV7FE&feature=related"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNN9glN7D9c&feature=related"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 5[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRt2rAkyEVM&feature=related"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 6[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3KP_2zMxUI&feature=related"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 7[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwNH7048K8k&feature=related"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWjS67iMlGY&feature=related"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 9 (Finale)[/ame]


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh, the horror...

I'll have nightmares now....but damn that was fun...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 13, 2009)

I will brb, I feel the need to go eat something.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 13, 2009)

Little Bird from CAPEX demo 2002 at the begining


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ah to see the sun set from Mt Yonah once more.....

I'm doing a memorial trip there to honor my Ranger buddy who was KIA--Iraq in 2007.  I'll put the word out when the time comes. 

Best part watching my RI pin my tab on afterwards....and then eating a whole pizza by myself an hour later lol :)


----------



## Centermass (Mar 15, 2009)

I love the look and reaction in part 5 during the tension (Prusik) climb when studly drops his stirrup, he looks down and then you hear "oh oh......."

The most dangerous place as an RI out of any of the camps at any time during the course is at the bottom of the 200' night rappel. You would not believe the stuff that comes loose and has your name written all over it from 200 feet above, and you never see it until it's too late, cause zoolander waited until 10 seconds AFTER before yelling out "Equipment"    

Needless to say, no one ever has any idea who's equipment it was when questioned.


----------



## Spartans_Own (Mar 17, 2009)

Ooo im so excited I can't wait to go......fuck


----------



## 275ANGER! (Mar 17, 2009)

Spartans_Own said:


> Ooo im so excited I can't wait to go......fuck



Tab Check bitch! ;)

Don't forget you have not been to mountains yet, elevate those fuckin feet!


----------



## Spartans_Own (Mar 17, 2009)

I swear if I had a dollar for everytime I heard that in a day...I did the pushups too if you were wondering lol


----------



## 275ANGER! (Mar 17, 2009)

Spartans_Own said:


> I swear if I had a dollar for everytime I heard that in a day...I did the pushups too if you were wondering lol



I know your FSNCO so you better knock them out!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 17, 2009)

and one for the Airborne Ranger in the sky ;)


----------



## Spartans_Own (Mar 17, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> and one for the Airborne Ranger in the sky ;)



Always..


----------

